# Mac qui s'éteint juste avant de démarrer



## Protype74 (28 Novembre 2015)

Bonsoir . J'ai un gros problème. En utilisant mon Mac , il s'est figé d'un coup. Je l'ai donc forcé à s'éteindre et lorsque je l'ai redémarrer , il charge puis s'éteint tout seul. 
Lorsque j'ai le choix au début de charger soit mon compte utilisateur , soit le compte "utilisateur inviter" , je choisit mon compte , il se met à charger et aux 3/4 il s'éteint. Mais lorsque je vais sur le compte" utilisateur invite" il démarre bien .. ("Mais il n'y a que safari dessus) J'ai fait toutes les manipulations inimaginable au démarrage (réinitialiser nfc, nvram, etc...) je pense pas non plus que se soit un problème de DD Puisqu'il démarre en invité .. Je suis totalement perdu la .. 
Si quelqu'un a une idée ..

Merci.


----------



## Geekfou (28 Novembre 2015)

Bonjour,
Quel OS X utilises-tu ? Quel modèle de Mac ?
redémarre ton Mac avec les touches *cmd + R*, va dans Utilitaire de disque, sélectionne ton disque Macintosh HD, ensuite clique sur réparer, tu quittes l’Utilitaire de disque puis tu redémarres


----------



## Protype74 (28 Novembre 2015)

Merci pour ta réponse. J'ai un MacBook pro 13 année 2013 et il est sous Yosemite 

Quand je fait cmd+R je n'arrive pas à selectionne le disque Macintosh HD. Je peux seulement sélectionner le disque du dessus , dont fais partit Macintosh HD qui s'appelle APPLE HDD.  Et ils me disent qu'il est en bon état.


----------



## Geekfou (28 Novembre 2015)

Protype74 a dit:


> Merci pour ta réponse. J'ai un MacBook pro 13 année 2013 et il est sous Yosemite
> 
> Quand je fait cmd+R je n'arrive pas à selectionne le disque Macintosh HD. Je peux seulement sélectionner le disque du dessus , dont fais partit Macintosh HD qui s'appelle APPLE HDD.  Et ils me disent qu'il est en bon état.


Toujours en redémarrant avec les touches *cmd + R*, va sur Installation d’OS X, tes fichiers et documents ne seront pas perdus


----------



## Protype74 (28 Novembre 2015)

Je l'ai fait mais lorsque je rentre mon id Apple juste avant de lancer la Réinstallation il me marque " Thère was an error connecting to the Apple ID server " or je suis sur que c'est le bon id avec le bon mot de passe. Est ce que se ne serai pas les serveurs d'Apple qui on un problème ?


----------



## Geekfou (28 Novembre 2015)

Protype74 a dit:


> Je l'ai fait mais lorsque je rentre mon id Apple juste avant de lancer la Réinstallation il me marque " Thère was an error connecting to the Apple ID server " or je suis sur que c'est le bon id avec le bon mot de passe. Est ce que se ne serai pas les serveurs d'Apple qui on un problème ?


Consulte ce lien pour voir l’état des systèmes d’Apple
https://www.apple.com/fr/support/systemstatus/


----------



## Protype74 (28 Novembre 2015)

J'ai réussi a le télécharger mais a la fin il me dit " Osx n'a pas pu être installer. La vérification ou la réparation du système de fichier a échoué"


----------



## Geekfou (28 Novembre 2015)

Connecte-toi par câble ethernet est recommence la réinstallation


----------



## Protype74 (28 Novembre 2015)

Hélas non toujours le même problème. Impossible de l'installer sur le disque. Je pense que mon disque dur doit être foutut ..


----------



## Geekfou (28 Novembre 2015)

Protype74 a dit:


> Hélas non toujours le même problème. Impossible de l'installer sur le disque. Je pense que mon disque dur doit être foutut ..


Peut être pas, sur ton MBP il existe un problème de nappe sata connu du forum.
Tu peux le tester en plaçant ton disque dur interne dans un boitier externe comme celui-ci, ou un adaptateur comme celui-là, en externe et démarrer avec pour voir comment se comporte ton MBP


----------



## Protype74 (28 Novembre 2015)

D'accord. Merci beaucoup de tes réponses. J'irai voir lundi pour m'en acheter un. Et je vous tiens au courant.


----------



## Protype74 (30 Novembre 2015)

Donc j'ai essayer en branchant le disque dur en usb , ca me fait pareil. J'avais rdv au Genius bar aujourd'hui. Il ont vu que cet m'ont disque dur qui était mort. Mais par contre leur tarif pour le le changer était trop chère. Je préfère racheter un DD moi même mais le problème c'est que je ne sais pas comment réinstaller OS X dessus. Est ce que c'est possible de le télécharger puis de booter sur une clé usb ?

Édite 1: je viens de voir que les mac récent peuvent se connecter directement sur les serveur Apple pour télécharger l'OS en cas de changement de disque dur etc.. Je testerai démain apres avoir acheter un nouveau DD


----------



## Geekfou (30 Novembre 2015)

Protype74 a dit:


> Donc j'ai essayer en branchant le disque dur en usb , ca me fait pareil. J'avais rdv au Genius bar aujourd'hui. Il ont vu que cet m'ont disque dur qui était mort. Mais par contre leur tarif pour le le changer était trop chère. Je préfère racheter un DD moi même mais le problème c'est que je ne sais pas comment réinstaller OS X dessus. Est ce que c'est possible de le télécharger puis de booter sur une clé usb ?
> 
> Édite 1: je viens de voir que les mac récent peuvent se connecter directement sur les serveur Apple pour télécharger l'OS en cas de changement de disque dur etc.. Je testerai démain apres avoir acheter un nouveau DD


Pour téléchargé l'OS X d'origine , démarrage avec les touches *alt+cmd+R *
Tu peux aussi essayer une réinstallation avec ton disque dur en externe par exemple, pour voir ci cela vient bien de ton HDD et pas de session


----------



## Omby.Rakoto (30 Novembre 2015)

Protype74 a dit:


> J'ai réussi a le télécharger mais a la fin il me dit " Osx n'a pas pu être installer. La vérification ou la réparation du système de fichier a échoué"
> 
> 
> Protype74 a dit:
> ...



C'est particulièrement étrange ton truc, si la session invité marche, ça m'étonnerai que ce soit un problème de DD.
C'est à quel AppleStore que tu es allé ...
Sinon tu peux utiliser le fichier dmg d'installation que tu avais précédemment téléchargé, il doit être soit dans tes applications ( et nommé "installation__Nom de l'oS" ou tout simplement en faisant recherche dans le finder avec ".dmg".

Faut dire qu'au mieux c'est étrange de voir un DD qui ne fonctionne plus après seulement 3 ans.
Bref,


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (30 Novembre 2015)

Protype74 a dit:


> J'ai réussi a le télécharger mais a la fin il me dit " Osx n'a pas pu être installer. La vérification ou la réparation du système de fichier a échoué"


Salut

Le message me semble explicite. Tu démarres en mode Recovery (cmd+r lors du boot) tu sélectionnes la partition système "Macintosh HD" et là tu fais "réparation du disque" ou qqch dans le genre (en bas à droite)


----------



## Protype74 (30 Novembre 2015)

Je suis allé a l'Apple store de Genève. Il a branché sa machine sur mon Mac et sa machine a planter. Apres il a réussi a afficher les pièce matetiel de Mac ou il y'a marquer si elles fonctionnent ou pas et il n'y avais que le DD qui était laquer comme non fonctionnelle. En plus lui il a mis son boîtier et il a réussi a booter sur une session Maverick. 

Omby.Rakoto: je ne peux même pas accéder a la session. Maintenant des que je l'allume il commence l'installation de l'OS X puis m'affiche le message d'erreur à la fin. Et même dans la session inviter je ne pouvais accéder qu'a safari. 
Surtout que je l'ai acheter neuf il y'a seulement 1 ans et demi. 

Jeanjd63: déjà fais mais ça ne le change rien. 

Je vous tiendrai au courant j'ai acheté un DD a Darty je vais le chercher demain. 

Mais le gars le gars est un peu con de l'Apple store parce que je lui ai demander comment je pouvais faire pour réinstaller OS sur un DD vierge et il l'a dit de repasser pour l'installer. Il aurais pu me dire que je pouvais le faire moi même.


----------



## Omby.Rakoto (30 Novembre 2015)

Protype74 a dit:


> Je suis allé a l'Apple store de Genève. Il a branché sa machine sur mon Mac et sa machine a planter. Apres il a réussi a afficher les pièce matetiel de Mac ou il y'a marquer si elles fonctionnent ou pas et il n'y avais que le DD qui était laquer comme non fonctionnelle. En plus lui il a mis son boîtier et il a réussi a booter sur une session Maverick.
> 
> Omby.Rakoto: je ne peux même pas accéder a la session. Maintenant des que je l'allume il commence l'installation de l'OS X puis m'affiche le message d'erreur à la fin. Et même dans la session inviter je ne pouvais accéder qu'a safari.
> *Surtout que je l'ai acheter neuf il y'a seulement 1 ans et demi. *



Mouais ... ça craint, franchement.
Good luck quand même. Prépare toi aussi à télécharger des outils de récupérations de données si jamais tu ne l'avais pas fait (Recuva ou on ne sait jamais diskwarrior qui fait des merveilles mais bon, ça aurait pu être utile avant).


----------



## Protype74 (30 Novembre 2015)

Merci. Bha la enfaite j'essaye de télécharger et installer l'os d'origine comme m'a dit Geekfou , on sait jamais.

Le téléchargement se lance puis j'ai ce message d'erreur " apple.com/support 5010f". Je pense que le DD est belle est bien mort. On prie pour démain avec le nouveau DD.


----------



## Omby.Rakoto (30 Novembre 2015)

Le message que tu énonces, est un problème de serveur ... 
C'est quand même fou qu'il n'y a pas de clé bootable a l'AppleStore ...

Ce qui est encore plus étrange c'est qu'au départ tu es parti de ça ... :


Protype74 a dit:


> Mais lorsque je vais sur le compte" utilisateur invite" il démarre bien .. ("Mais il n'y a que safari dessus) J'ai fait toutes les manipulations inimaginable au démarrage (réinitialiser nfc, nvram, etc...) je pense pas non plus que se soit un problème de DD Puisqu'il démarre en invité .. Je suis totalement perdu la ..
> Si quelqu'un a une idée ..
> Merci.



Ce qui est dommage, c'est que quand tu étais dans ta session invité, tu aurais pu essayer de télécharger diskwarrior et de voir si au départ tu n'avais pas d'autres soucis que tu aurais pu résoudre, mais bon là, un peu l'impression de revenir en arrière.
bref,

Ps: Pour info, il y a des occurences connus d'installation via serveur.


----------



## Protype74 (30 Novembre 2015)

Malheureusement en session inviter il l'était impossible d'ouvrir un logiciel. C'est seulement safari. J'avais télécharger Onix mais impossible d'ouvrir. Il m'était  meme impossible de lire des vidéos sur safari. 
Ce compte doit vraiment servir en cas de dernier moyens pour faire une recherche sur internet. 

J'espère que ce n'est pas trop long a télécharger si je réinstalle l'os d'origine démain. J'essayerai de me mettre en ethernet.


----------



## Omby.Rakoto (1 Décembre 2015)

Ok.
Croisons les doigts, donne des news !


----------



## Protype74 (1 Décembre 2015)

Je commence vraiment à Peter un câble la. J'ai brancher le nouveau disque dur. J'ai fait Alt+cmd+R. J'ai eu la petit terre qui tourne. Je tombe sur la Réinstalatii. De Maverick mais quand il me demande de sélectionner le disque dur pour l'installer il n'apparaît pas !

édite. Et quand je vais dans utilitaire de disque je le vois bien. Il faut pas que je le restaure d'abord? Ou que je change le format ? ( Mac os étendu . Etc..)


----------



## Locke (1 Décembre 2015)

Protype74 a dit:


> J'ai brancher le nouveau disque dur.





Protype74 a dit:


> Ou que je change le format ? ( Mac os étendu . Etc..)


Ben, il va falloir le formater, quand tu redémarres avec cmd+R, tu lances Utilitaire de disque, tu sélectionnes ton disque dur, en prêtant attention que pour le formatage il faudra sélectionner Partition GUID et OS X étendu (journalisé).


----------



## Protype74 (1 Décembre 2015)

ok nickel merci. C'est tout bon,  ca telecharge. Je vous tiens au courant dans 2h


----------



## Omby.Rakoto (1 Décembre 2015)

[humour]On frétille d'avance.[/humour]


----------



## Protype74 (1 Décembre 2015)

C'est tout bon les amis. J'ai réussi a installer Maverick. Il tourne bien et la je télécharge El Capitan. Merci à vous. 

Donc tout ça pour un disque dur qui était mort.


----------



## Locke (1 Décembre 2015)

Protype74 a dit:


> Donc tout ça pour un disque dur qui était mort.


Tu en auras la certitude en le connectant dans un boitier externe USB, environ 10 € sur Amazon. Si tu ne peux pas en voir le contenu et éventuellement récupérer des données, alors il est vraiment cuit.


----------



## Omby.Rakoto (1 Décembre 2015)

Locke a dit:


> Tu en auras la certitude en le connectant dans un boitier externe USB, environ 10 € sur Amazon. Si tu ne peux pas en voir le contenu et éventuellement récupérer des données, alors il est vraiment cuit.



Oui et puis accessoirement, tu peux essayer diskwarrior dessus, fait des merveilles parfois (Moi, je reste persuader que le disque n'avait rien mais bon ... )


----------



## Protype74 (1 Décembre 2015)

J'ai un boîtier justement. J'ai essayé de le brancher mais il n'apparaît pas sur mon Mac ni sur le Finder ni sur le bureau Pourtant je l'entend tourner.


----------



## Locke (1 Décembre 2015)

Protype74 a dit:


> Pourtant je l'entend tourner.


Bon, alors il est mouru _(sic)_.


----------

